# conventional set up line suggestions??



## Scarryfish (Jun 13, 2011)

hi, im new to casting with a conventional and big rods. i have a penn 525mag on a 11'6 pinnacle and was wondering what some of you might be using for line. i am currently throwing 17lb red cajun with I believe 30 or 40 shock, mostly throwing say 4oz and chunks, sometime use as an anchor rod as well. any help is appretiated.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

For drum I like 17# Sufix Tritanium and for stripers 15# Big Game solar. Either gets a 50# BG shocker with an 80# BG rub leader.


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Sufix 832 30# works for me.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

for you 525 i'd do the 17 lb Sufix Tritanium Plus in Hi Vis


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

SteveZ said:


> For drum I like 17# Sufix Tritanium and for stripers 15# Big Game solar. Either gets a 50# BG shocker with an 80# BG rub leader.





surfchunker said:


> for you 525 i'd do the 17 lb Sufix Tritanium Plus in Hi Vis


yep, what they said......


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

Lots of good brands on the market and real close in performance. Problem you have is the small diameter of the spool on that 525. You have to watch your diameter or you wont be getting much line on the spool(it was made for 15lb line). If you do any kind of power cast you will run out of line quick with a larger diameter line. I think this is one reason braid line has been such a success here in the US. Over in the UK they go buy diameter and not as much by pound test. Problem with this is the line breaks real close to the stated amount. Over here our line is way under rated as compared to the UK for instance 12 pound line here is anywhere from .33mm to .37mm were over there you can get it as small as .30mm and averages around .31-.32mm size. dosen't sound like much difference till you compare how much more line a smaller diameter will feel a spool. A good power cast that puts you at 200yds wont leave you much if your spool is filled with only 250yds of line. I have some line I used for Tourney casting(Sakuma Hi-Vis) that was .31mm and 14lb test and .28mm that is 11lb test and recently bought a bulk spool of 18lb test from Tommy Farmer that is like .35mm in diameter the same size as some 12lb test lines here and he has 20lb that is .37mm diameter.

CB


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well he's just starting out so I don't think he has to worry about spooling it on a cast in a fishing setup with 8 n bait


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

With the right training and good practice he could be in no time and it's always good to know. Heck look at Will, he was throwing 800' in his first few tournaments. There are some very good casters out there who haven't even tried power casts yet and are throwing 100yds and more with basic fishing casts.


----------



## Scarryfish (Jun 13, 2011)

thanx for the help guys, still working the kinks out on casting this moster(used to freshwater 5'5s and 6 but coming along. How bout some maintenance hints?? i have a guideline on how to disassemble and clean 525, how often do yous guys fully clean these, and what can i do for the in between cleans to keep it rolling good?and also what in anybody opinion is the best running line to shock leader knot??


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

spider hitch & no name


----------

